# Como, Monza for family with young child



## jolanda16 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello, our family of 3 will living in Italy for 2 months with part time work in Bresso. We love to live in a beautiful town with tons of things to do for our 4 yrs old, and are considering Como or Monza. Should we consider other towns? And is anyone familiar with
part time bilingual pre school/child care in either of those towns? We will have a car, but love walkability and access to public transport. Thank you!


----------

